# Check Button ist unchecked trotz setChecked(true)



## Gast2 (10. Dez 2012)

Hi.

Ich habe einen Checkbutton:
[XML]        <CheckBox
            android:id="@+id/ckb_id"
            android:layout_width="fill_parent"
            android:layout_height="wrap_content"
            android:text="@string/txt_ckb_id" />[/XML]

Und setze ihn auf checked = true:

```
private CheckBox ckb_id;
ckb_id = (CheckBox) findViewById(R.id.ckb_id);
ckb_id.setOnClickListener(this);
ckb_id.setChecked(true);
```

Und trotz dem wird er nicht als checked angezeigt 
(sondern ohne Häckchen).

*Warum ist die Check Box nicht aktiviert???*

Frank


----------



## schlingel (10. Dez 2012)

Was tust du den im ClickListener?


----------



## Gast2 (10. Dez 2012)

```
@Override
	public void onClick(View buttonView) {
		switch (buttonView.getId()) {
			
		case R.id.ckb_id:
			editor = sharedPreferences.edit();
			if (ckb_id.isChecked()) {		// wird aktiviert
				ckb_id.setChecked(true);
				editor.putBoolean("bool_ckb_id", true);
			} else {						// wird deaktiviert
				ckb_id.setChecked(false);
				editor.putBoolean("bool_ckb_id", false);
			}
			editor.commit();
			break;

		default:
			break;
		}
```

Nichts desto trotz wird die Check Box zur Geburt der Activity als unchecked gezeigt, obwohl das Gegenteil gefordert?!


----------



## schlingel (10. Dez 2012)

Hm, der Code sieht eigentlich in Ordnung aus.

Was passiert wenn du die Reihenfolge setChecked und setOnClickListener vertauscht?


----------



## Gast2 (10. Dez 2012)

Hab ich auch schon mit negativem Ergebnis versucht.


----------



## schlingel (10. Dez 2012)

Die Frage die sich stellt ist auch ob der Code überhaupt aufgerufen wird.

Steckt der im onCreate bzw. onCreateView?


----------



## Gast2 (10. Dez 2012)

Ja, ich bin soeben sogar nochmal mit breackpoints über alles drüber gegangen.
Und,... Er geht beim Start nicht in das onClick -Ereignis (wie es sein sollte).

Die Variable ckb_id wird auch nirgendwo anders benutzt.
(nur wie es oben zu sehen ist)


----------

